# sanborn privy questions



## jlandcastle83 (Feb 7, 2007)

hey everyone 
                        i have access to sanborn maps and im haveing a hard time determining the locations of privys, i notices buildings with an x through them, i think they are stables? not too sure if anyone has any information about a determining factor to look for to find the privys pleaase let me know thanks


----------



## capsoda (Feb 7, 2007)

The legend on the ones I have used marked the privys as a small square with an X from corner to corner. It is usually off by itself in the back yard. I have seen some marked with letters like OH, PO and OCL.


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 7, 2007)

Is it an X inside a square, or a quartered square?  A quartered square(square with corner to corner lines running diagonal) is showing roof detail.  The ones here in Ohio don't list privies, just pretty much figure it was the smallest building on the lot, unless it was a hotel.


----------



## jlandcastle83 (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah, i use the digital sanborn on line and the legend is very hard to read ..at least to me it is.. seems to not show the privys i guess.
 any other good free...sources on line u guys use ..


----------



## capsoda (Feb 8, 2007)

The ones for Pensacola, FL use a quartered square, sometimes with initals.


----------



## #1twin (Feb 8, 2007)

The maps for Biloxi just show an X , which is usually real close to the back property line. Hope this helps.

 Thanks, Marvin


----------



## jlandcastle83 (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks for some feed back guys .... the ones im looking at for my area usualy have nothing of that sort , the x or initials but there are smaller and larger squares atached to the house. they are usualt always attached though? with no other markings... is that a posibility

 thanks Joel


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 9, 2007)

I've seen em' marked "WC' (water closet) on some sanborns....
                                                                                             Joe


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Privys are not generally marked with Xs , but are small square or rectangular boxs located in the side or middle yard of the property. Some urban lots have divider fences between the back of the house and the alley or other avenue to the rear and privys are often located in front of that line. Sanborns don't always show outhouses, but if they do you can bet that the measurements are correct. I don't depend on Sanborns to pinpoint privys, but use them for determining property lines and dimensions of city lots.


----------



## jlandcastle83 (Feb 10, 2007)

yeah mike i believe the sanborns i use for around here dont show their locations....i had a hunch it was the square but they were always connected to the builing. so i guess those arent them....do u have any suggestions on what other resorces i could use...or if you have a peticulare favorate site on line?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 10, 2007)

I tried to answer your post but was timed out before I could complete my message. I may try again, later.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok, here we go. I use Sanborns mostly because they are the most accurate late 19th C technology, and show exact lot lines and physical definition. Out buildings, including privies in some cases are drawn in theur correct perspectives.

 I have seperated the original map pages into two per page so that they will fit on an 8X11 sheet and still be large enough to work with. I also draw in all dug features in red in order to know what has been dug and where. I can also look at the placing of outhouses and use them to determine the location of others where they are not shown.

 Here is a page of a half block that we have been working on for the past 20 yrs. I go there maybe once a year, and now there is only one undug lot on the north side of the street. I have not been able to permissionise that one. The house outline in red is the place where the infamous Dorothea Puente killed and buried seven of her boarders back in the late 1980s. She was convicted and is now serving 2 life sentences with no parole. She will die in prison.


----------



## jlandcastle83 (Feb 10, 2007)

wow thats pretty unreal....i dont know if i would want to be diggin up bodies...lol  looks like u covered that area well though awesome...i noticed a few red dots up near the 73 that were atached to the building ..privys?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 10, 2007)

This other pic shows the complete 2 block area. Some of the lots no longer exist as large apartment complexes were built on them during the 1930s and 40s. It kills me to think of what the workers hauled away at the time. To date, there are a few undug lots, but I am working on them. Hopefully, my dogged persistence will wear them down.


----------

